# the great rumor..............



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

is supposively back up. Since the Cavs and Clipps couldn't strike a deal ( u can read the story on realgm.) and new orleans denied the offer from the Clipps for Davis, David Aldridge reports that the Clipps are once again lookin to deal Odom 4 Snow and a 1st rounder. The 1st orunder explains why we dealed Welsch do get our 2005 pick back that we owed. If that deal does go down,,,,,,,,,, i d love it, and would forget about Qyntel Woods, its not like he will do anything on the Portland Bench.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> is supposively back up. Since the Cavs and Clipps couldn't strike a deal ( u can read the story on realgm.) and new orleans denied the offer from the Clipps for Davis, David Aldridge reports that the Clipps are once again lookin to deal Odom 4 Snow and a 1st rounder. The 1st orunder explains why we dealed Welsch do get our 2005 pick back that we owed. If that deal does go down,,,,,,,,,, i d love it, and would forget about Qyntel Woods, its not like he will do anything on the Portland Bench.


If this is true I would love that. By the way on ESPN Insider today: They said the sixers have a 4 sale sign around Mutombo's neck


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

and i dont mind a mutumbo deal. He is really deteriorating and doesn't belong here. So hopefully they will get rid of him and get something fresh and young in return.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> and i dont mind a mutumbo deal. He is really deteriorating and doesn't belong here. So hopefully they will get rid of him and get something fresh and young in return.


They really need to let Dalembert play this season and at least see what he can do


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*i was watching*

comcast sportsnet, and they said that Larry really likes Sammy. I really like him, I think he could be like RAtliff in a great defender in his first years but then slowly develop an offensive game too.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> is supposively back up. Since the Cavs and Clipps couldn't strike a deal ( u can read the story on realgm.) and new orleans denied the offer from the Clipps for Davis, David Aldridge reports that the Clipps are once again lookin to deal Odom 4 Snow and a 1st rounder. The 1st orunder explains why we dealed Welsch do get our 2005 pick back that we owed. If that deal does go down,,,,,,,,,, i d love it, and would forget about Qyntel Woods, its not like he will do anything on the Portland Bench.


That would definitly be good for the sixers. They should be able to get a decent point guard from free agency to fill up snow's spot on the roster, and Lamar Odom is a great scorer which would take alot of pressure off Iverson. Odom is also a great rebounder. BTW -- I like your avatar


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea I really like this deal, but I am not sure that it would go down. It seems the Clippers are really not adding Odom to the future plans considering he will want a good amount of money,while the sixers need another scorer and more young talent to g owith their teaam.

As for my avatar, i picked it up off a 6ers website and its hipness caught my eye.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

lol, cool -- Who else could we trade snow and a pick for? Maybe they should keep their pick and try to aqcuire a younger PG.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

but the pick isn't til 2005 , so we would hafta wait for a while. The other rumors I heard from snow are 

Snow and 1st round pick
4
Maggette and Wilcox

or

Snow and 2nd round pick
4
Maggette and Ely

I saw both those deals on forums but I am not sure about there sources. I like Maggete he could add athleticism to ur team but im not sure if that deal will work out.


----------



## jmilz23 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Odom and AI vs. Paul P. and Antwoin*

What duo would be better? I think it woukld be close. Odom does some things that the Celts guys cant do like playing point forward, he also has the height advantage, but the Boston guys shoot the 3 better. It would be an interesting series. If they get Odom i thin that Deke is here to stay. I hope they make a run for Keon Clark though.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

*Re: yea*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> but the pick isn't til 2005 , so we would hafta wait for a while. The other rumors I heard from snow are
> 
> Snow and 1st round pick
> ...


true true, I forgot about that, Both of those trades would be good for the sixers, except on the second one i don't think the clipps would be interested in a 2nd round pick. 

Heres one i saw somewhere else -- 

Sixers:

Eric Snow
1st round pick

Clipps:

Lamar Odom

I think both teams would benifit here.

The clippers would have a chance to fill in more of their roster with the 2005 draft pick which would consist of alot of great players, and Eric Snow would help them at the point.

The sixers would get another big time scorer to help take the pressure off Iverson, and get some more help on the boards as well.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*lol yeah*

that odom deal was the original "great rumor" in the post. I heard David Aldridge mention it but i don't know about how close it was or ever will be


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Oh god, your right, lol,  

Thats where i heard it!!!!


----------

